# signs of fin rotting??



## rjw (Aug 18, 2004)

my first p and just noticed his fins seem to be coming apart. i had to cut the size down of the pics but i have the bigger sizes if more detail is needed.


----------



## rjw (Aug 18, 2004)

#2


----------



## rjw (Aug 18, 2004)

#3


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

add a little salt ( read the salt thread ) and keep up

on the water conditions


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Is it a new fish? Fish usually lose a bit of the end of their fins due to ammonia while shipping. It should heal by itself provided it is kept in clean water. Keep a close eye on it to see if it spreads.


----------



## rjw (Aug 18, 2004)

yes its a new fish just got him on tuesday.


----------



## tarmacevo8 (Aug 31, 2004)

i just got my fish last week , an irritan, and his back fin looks like fin rotting. top and bottom of back fin look like a shade of pinkish color. what is going on? should i add some meds? if so what kind?

by the way sorry to steal the thread but i think any answers would help both of us.


----------



## Daywalker (Aug 15, 2004)

my biggest red has a simular symptom where some of its fins have split but not as bad as the pics,just to be safe a added some Melafix which is good for external injuries,infections etc so you could try the same.
If you do just remember to remove the active carbon filter & do a 25% water change after one week.

good luck guys


----------



## tarmacevo8 (Aug 31, 2004)

i added some maracyn today and for the next 4 days hopefully it helps. i should remove the whole filter for a week?


----------



## Pmemo (Apr 5, 2004)

I think it's fin rot. One of my P got it too. I made partial water change and added some melafix.


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

definately agree its finrot. my new rhom had it and its healing back after 7 days now.









I just added salt and raise the temp a bit.


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

i agree add salt 1tbsp to every 10 gallsons of water and up the temp to around 82 that should help i would say 2 weeks and hell be fine mayb less.

hope it works out ok JON..


----------

